# Need help!!  Oxygen Therapy billing questions



## mrsclark75 (Feb 23, 2009)

I code for Hematology/Oncology infusions services, and I was just asked, by a nurse, if we can bill for administering oxygen to patients that are seen during thier visit.  Would this service be billable?  I have looked all over and can't find any information on Oxygen therapy billing.


----------



## fredabrinson (Feb 24, 2009)

*Oxygen*

I have always understood that the oxygen itself is billable as a supply item but not the administration of.  This is from the outpatient hospital side.

Sorry, but I do not have a CMS regulation that I can quote.  I'm just going by my past experiences.


----------



## nbluvette (Feb 24, 2009)

Appears you cannot bill for the administration on the private practice side either, just the supply (HCPCS codes)


----------



## mrsclark75 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you both so much!!!  This is very helpful!!!!!  You guys are great!


----------

